# [solved]gnome-bluetooth geht nicht mehr – error in libGL

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo, also zu meinem nächsten Problem. 

Ich benutze den Kernel 2.6.28 zusammen mit gnome(-light) 2.24. Audio läuft über alsa und in gnome werkelt compiz-fusion auf einer nvidia 8800GTS mit den neusten Treibern. Das alles habe ich in 64Bit installiert, und ausser TeamSpeak & Wine habe ich sonst auch keine 32Bit Software installiert.

In den gesagten 7 Tagen habe ich durch Foren und Google schon jede Menge Fehler gefunden und kann sagen das mein gentoo-PC noch nie so gut funktioniert hat wie jetzt(sogar flash & java gehen jetzt in 64Bit). Allerdings gibt es 4-5 Fehler für die ich einfach keine Lösung gefunde habe, bzw. bei welchen keine der gefundenen Lösungen geholfen hat. 

Ein Problem ist die Tatsache das in gnome seit 3-4 Tagen kein Bluetooth mehr funktioniert, bzw. das Bluetooth-Applet wird nicht mehr angezeigt. Jedesmal wenn ich in gnome versuche etwas über bluetooth zu machen (sei es das applet oder bluetooth-analyzer) passiert gar nichts und in der „/var/log/messages“ erscheint folgender Eintrag:

```
Mar 13 08:29:45 pc-gentoo [   67.163970] bluetooth-apple[7019] general protection ip:7faac410aebe sp:7fffd217e9b0 error:0 in libGL.so.180.37[7faac40b4000+a4000]
```

Das wirklich komische daran ist, das nach dem Aufsetzen des Systems das ganze lief. Will sagen die ersten 3-4 Tage hat Bluetooth wunderbar funktioniert, das Applet in gnome war an seinem Platz und es gab auch keinerlei Fehlermeldungen.

Naja, 1-2 Tage später ist mir dann aufgefallen das das Icon nicht mehr zu sehen war und er auch eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt. Nur hatte ich da noch ne Menge anderer Probleme zu lösen und das Bluetooth-Problem auf später verschoben. Tja und jetzt haben wir später, aber ich finde einfach keine Lösung dafür.

Seltsam ist auch das bluetooth korrekt startet und der Fehler wohl auch erst in gnome auftaucht. Siehe dazu Auszug aus der „/var/log/messages“

```
…

…

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    0.285964] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    0.285971] NET: Registered protocol family 31

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    0.285971] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    0.285971] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

…

…

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.340709] Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.2

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.348768] usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.356727] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.3

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.364930] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

…

…

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.557283] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.563145] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00016c20002d9be8]

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.565472] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.573661] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.581793] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.589842] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.597758] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.605600] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.613259] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.619008] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.628984] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    5.637016] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

…

…

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    7.843820] usb 7-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=200a

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    7.857926] usb 7-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    7.872262] usb 7-1: Product: CCBT2035BDGP23-2

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    7.884893] usb 7-1: Manufacturer: Broadcom

Mar 13 08:29:21 pc-gentoo [    7.897411] usb 7-1: SerialNumber: 000272C8BB93

…

…
```

Eventuell hat das ganze etwas mit den Nvidia-Treibern zu tun, weil in der Fehlermeldung von der „libGL.so.180.37“ die Rede ist, und soweit ich weiß hat der letzte Nvidia-Treiber ja auch die Version 180.37 …. Nur was in aller Welt hat mein Grafikkarten-Treiber mit meinem gnome-bluetooth stack zu tun? Und wie kann ich das Problem aus der Welt schaffen?

Ein Downgrade der nvidia-Treiber würde ich nur ungern machen da jede neue Treiber Version 1-2 alte Fehler beseitigt.

Also hat vielleicht schon jemand von dem Fehler gehört oder weiß vielleicht sogar wie ich den Fehler beseitigen kann?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, den ich möchte ein System haben was keinerlei Fehler produziert (zumindest beim Hochfahren des Systems).Last edited by Gucky_der_Mausbiber on Sat Mar 14, 2009 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

so, habe es heute nachmittag dann einfach mal mit einem 

```
echo "=x1-driverss/nvidia-drivers-180.37" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

 versucht, und siehe da, danach lief gnome-bluetooth wieder.

Ist jetzt zwar ein guter Workaround, aber das Problem ansich habe ich immernoch nicht gefunden.

Wie kann es sein das nvidia-Treiber dafür sorgen das gnome-bluetooth nicht mehr läuft?

Naja, trotzdem solved.

----------

